# Should I seperate my hamsters



## Molly Deakins (Feb 12, 2018)

I have two male dwarf hamsters in a cage which staff members told me was more than big enough (it is advertised as also being suitable for Guineas pigs). They have been living quite happily for about two months, although one of them has always been a bit squeaky. When I bought them I was advised that when they were older they may need to be separated but over the last few days I have caught them chasing each other and squeaking and each other a lot and today there is a few drops of what looks like blood on some of the bedding. One of the hamsters has also removed all bedding from the house that they shared and moved it to the bottom of the cage. Should I just bite the bullet and seperate them? They seem to get along well sometimes and have still been sleeping together in the same house until today and will sit and share food from the same bowl. Thanks in advance


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes, separate them.

If you found blood, they're fighting. One of them will end up killing the other.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes - at once!


----------



## Molly Deakins (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks guys. Thought that would be the case I’ve bought a new cage and moved one out


----------



## MegS (Sep 27, 2017)

Please separate them. We had a similar issue after one of them escaped for a couple of days and they were so happy separately after that. Turns out they were also both girls, so that didn't help!


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

100% need to be separated.

In my opinion, hamsters should always be housed individually as they are naturally solitary animals.


----------



## •HamsterOfficial • (Mar 2, 2018)

When hamsters are kept in pairs, it's been reccomended that females seem to get along better than the males. Although this isn't always the case, and even females have fallouts.


----------

